# B-complex, jitters???



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Kethleen, if you're still on [or anyone else], can B-complex cause jitters? I just took a sublingual one and I'm jittery, having a little bit of an anxiety attack. It's probably *just* that...I never heard of B vitamins doing this and I can't imagine anythign would do it so fast...but worth an ask![whatever it is I hope it wears off soon!]


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

####! I just looked up b-complex and yes some of them *can* cause jitters, etc. in overdose. Now, how long do they take to go away...ARGH.I didn't think anything but fat soluble vitamins could do that, particularly at one dose!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, the answer is [acc. to the nice pharmacist] that they take 6-8 hours to wash out [UGH!], meanwhile depleting your calcium, magnesium, sodium...Drinking gatorade, eating banana...sigh.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What dose did you take?It is such a pain when you do something you think is good for you and it causes a problem. I did find this http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/30002464/ which says nervousness can be a side effect.I'm not sure one dose will have much dramatic effect on your other minerals and stuff. Usually most of that really occurs at high doses over a period of time so try not to get too freaked.I haven't had any problems with B-50 or B-100 complexes when I take them, but I've not done them sublingual (which in theory should get you the fastest increase in blood concentration, so might be more problematic). I did take high dose niacin for cholesterol, and that can cause unpleasant flushing which I got, but the dose there is about 500mgs at a time which is usually higher than most B-complexes have.You might try much smaller doses at a time, or take a tablet where you won't get as high a spike in blood concentration.K.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

> quote: haven't had any problems with B-50 or B-100 complexes when I take them, but I've not done them sublingual


Same here. How are you doing today AO? That must've been kind of freaky(to put it mildly). I've never heard of that actually happening. With ctn medications, like SSRIs, B6/B12 can do it if overdosing...I've also read not to take B vits late in the day...the earlier the better...For anyone interested, this link is a bit hard to follow, but very thorough as far as symptoms of specific B deficiencies, therapeutic doses, and symptoms of overdose~http://www.acu-cell.com/bx2.htmlLet us know how you're doing!!!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm fine now.  But, they were sublingual, and I *didn't* check the dosage because I didn't remember the water-soluble vitamins as having toxicities. But they do. This particular blend, which was really high dosages as it turns out, actually caused a full-blown panic attack! [quite a few of them are listed as having that specifically as a toxic effect. And the pharmacist confirmed some of their effects don't have to be over time; they can be immediate.]And no, I am not on any other drugs and have never had a panic attack, or anything close to this, in my life! Googled 'B vitamin complex toxicity' and got a really great webpage, if anyone's curious I can find the addy again.For a long time I had just kind of amusing and frustrating symptoms: wired, but too wired to concentrate...I was wondering if this was what ADD felt like... But then came the panic attack.I'm planning on taking this bottle back to the store and pointing out that this high a dosage, *sublingual,* can do this! short answer: I'm fine, sublingual is bad.  Unless somehow medically warranted/necessary. Too much, too fast.thanks for asking, you guys!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know some people prefer sublingual for B-12 and there can be some basis for that particular B-vitamin. Some people do not absorb it well (which is why they often get B-12 shots) and it maybe a way to avoid shots. One advantage to taking the pills is your GI tract tends to have a maximum amount it can absorb at one time thing going on. This may prevent some overdosing on nutrients at least short term as you can't get too much all at once (at least for iron it is that way, and it is also why people can use calcium and magnesium to manipulate stool consistancy, you take enough you can't absorb all of it and the remainder has it's effect on the stool).Anywho, I'm glad you are feeling better, that sounds like it wasn't any fun at all.K.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm glad your feeling better, A.O. I take B-Complex in pill form right after eating breakfast. I've never had a problem like you described. I take it for the fatigue I get from the fibro and it helps.Liz


----------

